# How to keep cats out of your garden?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

OK I've done something really dumb this morning. There was a kitten in the garden which wouldn't go away, despite me trying to shoo it, ignore it, yell at it, and letting the dogs run around near it to try and frighten it off. I know it's only a kitten now, but I don't want it thinking it can be in the garden when it's bigger which is why I was so determined to shoo it out, but it just plain wouldn't go. I went in the house for a few minutes,came back out and it was right next to the rabbit run. The rabbits panicked like anything, and my pigeon was a bit too close for my liking as well. I got scared at seeing how bold it was as to wander right up to the house like that, near the rabbits and panicked myself. As I was going down town a few minutes later, I decided to take the cat down the hill and along the lane a bit, in the hope of disorientating it enough to not find it's way back to the garden. I admit that it was a totally stupid thing to do, I just didn't think beyond wanting it away from my rabbits and rodents. My dad told me off when I told him and said for me to go and find it and bring it at least halfway back up the hill. I will look for it when I take the dog out, but how can I keep it out of the garden or stop it coming in again?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

If you disorient it enough to not remember your house then the poor thing probably won't know where it lives. Hopefully its not as far away down the hill and it will easily make its way home.

As for keeping cats out out your garden I'd say its going to be difficult with so many things that will attract them, like your rabbits. I'm not sure whether there is anything you can buy that will give off a nasty scent orr something but then your other animals will probably be affected. From now on if you see it just put it outside the gate and wait for it to leave, don't take it miles away.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cats will be cats really, My best advice is double mesh your run. I have done this with my chipmunk aviary as i have my own cat and he cannot get anywhere near them


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been out for a walk but haven't seen it. Apparently it's a stray thrown out of a car and someone along our lane sort of took it in, but it doesn't really belong to noone. Being so close I'm now guessing if it does get back it will come back to the garden. I'm not trying to be mean about it, but as I have rabbits, hamsters, gerbils, rats and a bird, I am slightly worried and my priority is to make sure their safe.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

How small a kitten is it?


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How can a kitten hurt a rabbit??? and surely the hamsters and gerbils are indoors in cages?? Cannot believe you were so irresponsible to a baby animal that was probably just hungry? How would you feel if one of your rabbits went in someones garden so the owner shooed it into a field so it wouldnt find its way home !:nonod:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

rose said:


> How can a kitten hurt a rabbit??? and surely the hamsters and gerbils are indoors in cages?? Cannot believe you were so irresponsible to a baby animal that was probably just hungry? How would you feel if one of your rabbits went in someones garden so the owner shooed it into a field so it wouldnt find its way home !:nonod:


I agree if it was tiny, personally i would take it to the nearest vets and hand it over to them. I couldnt ignore it or try and make it lose its way back home 

i know people dont like cats and they do kill many animals but people should treat them how they would want thier animals treated.What if one of your dogs got loose and someone just took it and dumped it in the woods because it wasin their garden?

personally id be angry and upset!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

rose said:


> How can a kitten hurt a rabbit??? and surely the hamsters and gerbils are indoors in cages?? Cannot believe you were so irresponsible to a baby animal that was probably just hungry? How would you feel if one of your rabbits went in someones garden so the owner shooed it into a field so it wouldnt find its way home !:nonod:


It was bigger than my rabbits are, one of whom is blind completely on one side so can't see things coming properly. Cat's have sharp claws that they lash out with, it would of only taken one quick swipe to catch one of the bunnies faces wrong. Rabbits also panic pretty easily, especially if there's a predator about, and they can't hide from it, which they couldn't as they were in their run. My hamsters, gerbils and rats aren't indoors, they are in a shed, and the weather is very hot so I have to leave the door open, if a cat got in it would be like a fox in a chicken house in there. It's not the fact that is was a kitten, more that I didn't want it to get the idea that there was rabbits and rodents in the garden, or when it is bigger and properly hunting it really will go after them, I thought if I gave it the message straight away that it wasn't welcome, it would stay away. It's not tiny or hungry, the people who 'sort of' keep it feed it (but that's all), and there was no point taking it to the vet, it had been bought from there in the first place as it would of been put down otherwise.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

There are ways around it. Have a frame made up to fit the door of your shed and put chicken wire over it - On hot days you can leave it open to get air in and keep them all cool and nothing will get in and for the rabbit run (I think you have one?) double mesh it not only does it keep your pets safe from claws and anything else it will give you peace of mind


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is perhaps one of the most upsetting posts I've read on here. What kind of mind set must you be in to purposely disorient an animal who needs to know where it is to find its way home? So what if it wasn't hungry, it soon bloody will be! I think your first priority is to go out and find this kitten that you could potentially have killed (if it doesn't find its way home, it won't get fed, and strays don't have a very long or happy life in general).

Then I'd suggest that you do what Peter has already mentioned, or that you cat proof your garden. You can do this relatively cheaply with brackets and fruit netting on the fences. If you hang the netting at a 45 degree angle, cats won't come in. They won't climb an unstable surface upside down, you see. Have a look in the cat section. There's a sticky there about cat proofing gardens, and the same can be applied to keep the cats out as it can to keep them in.

I'd also talk to the owner of this kitten and tell her that the cat is becoming a nuissance. It's her responsibility to keep her cat out as much as it is yours, so perhaps she'd consider either keeping the kitten in or at the very least splitting the cost of cat proofing with you.

But still, the priority has to be finding this poor kitten. Please never, ever do something so thoughtless in future when it puts an animal's well being at risk. Think of how you'd feel if someone did that to your half blind rabbit or one of your other pets.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Wow...Animal lovers can be vicious sometimes. It was an honest mistake and Wobbles is obviously regretting it way before you all got your heckles raised. If you attack people who make mistakes like this, you're just going to drive them away. Give the advice and be nice about it. Don't treat people like they're coming on here and saying, "Lol I drove a cat miles from its home and it'll probably die now. I don't care though. It isn't my cat." Don't alienate fellow owners. I have been on the wrong end of this myself and it has really upset me. Usually things on the internet don't bother me, but being accused of intentionally hurting animals when I was only trying to seek help shook me up.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tbh what i dont get is that you only felt bad after your dad had told you off for doing it. when he said to go look for the kitten you didnt and were going to wait until you walked the dog. the kitten could have gone anywhere by then. why not take it back to the owners instead of trying to disorientate it and leave it somewhere it dosent know. has the kitten been found yet? if not im sure its very hungry and has more chance of killing to eat than it did when you found it in your garden.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rattycake, it wasn't the mistake that bothered me. Although it was thoughtless, everyone can make them. However, the OP then states that she wasn't going to search until she walked the dog. Firstly, would you really think it good to leave a scared, disoriented kitten to wander around until you were ready to take your dog out? And secondly, would you really take a dog when you were looking for a kitten who might potentially be scared of it? Lastly, it was upsetting to know that she wasn't bothered about the kitten until her dad told her off. Perhaps I was a bit harsh in my earlier posting, but it really, really galls me when others have a cavalier attitude to pets who aren't their own. That kitten belongs to someone and is hopefully loved and probably missed if it didn't manage to find its way home, hence my suggestion that the OP should put themselves in the owner's shoes before doing something like this again. I can understand the desire to keep cats away from rodents too which is why I then gave advice about where she could find very detailed, helpful information on cat proofing.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I´m just seeing this thread and I´m surprised at the lack of reaction from the OP. After making the mistake of deliberately getting the kitten lost and coming here to tell us 8I don´t know what reaction was expected), please go out and search extensively for the kitten, it must be confused, hungry and maybe in danger. All cat lovers are thinking about their loved ones and are shocked at the way things played out. I understand your fear for your animals but if any of yours was in the same situation, would you accept the same treatment? please go out and look for the kitten that you have exposed to....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I've tried to refrain but can't..... What you have done is a terrible and irresponsible thing!!!! 

It was bad enough that you took this kitten - from you saying it was bigger than your rabbit I'm going to assume it was approx 6-7mths old - from your garden but then DUMPED it, yes DUMPED it, in the middle of nowhere. However, worse than that, you have shown no remorse whatsoever and have made an extremely poor effort to rectify the situation.

Maybe you should have tried looking at the situation in that this kitten has shown you how vulnerable your animals are in the set-up you currently have and has made you realise that you need to enhance their outdoor protection. Maybe you should be grateful that, in this instance, it WAS only a young kitten and not a full grown cat!! 

By doing what you have done, you might just have turned this kitten into a ready meal for a larger predator!!! I hope that makes you feel real good!


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree with moggybaby this is a reflection of how your shed and runs are not secure. 

I have rabbits guinea pigs and cats. The rabbits and guinea pigs are in secure hutches and runs and I have no fear for the safety and they are not scared of the cats at all. In fact at the moment they are all sunbathing. 

What you have done if wrong and that poor kitten will suffer because of your stupid actions. How would you feel if someone lead your rabbit away from home. Just because cats are more independent does not mean they can find there way back from nowhere.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> It was bigger than my rabbits are, one of whom is blind completely on one side so can't see things coming properly. Cat's have sharp claws that they lash out with, it would of only taken one quick swipe to catch one of the bunnies faces wrong. Rabbits also panic pretty easily, especially if there's a predator about, and they can't hide from it, which they couldn't as they were in their run. My hamsters, gerbils and rats aren't indoors, they are in a shed, and the weather is very hot so I have to leave the door open, if a cat got in it would be like a fox in a chicken house in there. It's not the fact that is was a kitten, more that I didn't want it to get the idea that there was rabbits and rodents in the garden, or when it is bigger and properly hunting it really will go after them, I thought if I gave it the message straight away that it wasn't welcome, it would stay away. It's not tiny or hungry, the people who 'sort of' keep it feed it (but that's all), and there was no point taking it to the vet, it had been bought from there in the first place as it would of been put down otherwise.


Rabbits also have very strong back legs that they can kick out with. I've had cats and rabbits before, and my two big tom cats were terrified of my rabbit, who was a lot smaller than they were. Could a cat really break into your hamster/gerbil/rats' cages, even if one did get into the shed?


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

totally irresponsible actions in my view - as you said its kitten and a stray -but some had has the kindness in them to feed it, well in all probability with doing what you've done there is a good possibilitu of a young baby animal growing up trying to catch anything for food and yes, that may very well now include rabbits, rats etc and not forgetting birds - or perhaps it will have the misfortune to get run over and killed. 

Even us who have cats dont always like other cats in the garden. 

Carly and peter have given you fab advice.

I personally would see if you can find it - making sure that you check in any hedgerows that could offer cover to a cat or even offer protection to an already hurt and totally frightened kitten.

If you really wanted to keep it out of your garden that much, spray near it NOT AT IT with a hosepipe on a light setting or even buy a water pistol. that would in all probabity frighten the poor creature out of your garden.

Bloody mindless thing to have done


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never heard of someone doing that before. How far did you actually take it?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> > the people who 'sort of' keep it feed it (but that's all), and there was no point taking it to the vet, it had been bought from there in the first place as it would of been put down otherwise.
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you mean -- a vet is not likely to rehome a kitten to someone who "sort of keeps it, feeds it but that's all"  A vet is only going to rehome a kitten to a reliable owner who will look after its welfare completely and properly. Believe me vets take their responsibilities seriously when it comes to rehoming, and I think most of them would feel you were casting aspersions on their integrity with your statement.
> ...


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I never cease to be astounded by the lack of compassion some people have for "other" animals not their own. I myself harbour feelings of loathing for our local roaming tom, but would never remove him and dump him somewere else (as tempted as I might be on occasion). If I knew of an abandoned kitten that was hanging around after "being thrown from a car", I would have taken it to a rescue shelter or discussed a feeding and sterilisation plan with the neighbour feeding him. I don't believe the story about the vet turning him away either. All vets would have contact numbers of local cat shelters who would be able to assist. 
As cash and time-strapped as I am, I would not have been able to sit back and do nothing 
"_All that is necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing" _


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

a vet wouldnt put down a healthy cat or kitten. i do believe (dont quote me on it) that if a wild animal is bought in they either have to pts or give to a wildlife charity. 
however a cat would not be pts, especially a healthy one. 
my vets were given some cats and guinea pigs as the owners didnt want them anymore. the vet nurse kept one as the practice cat as he was too ill to rehome. the other was given to a cat lover. 2 guinea pigs were given to another owner who asked for them. and a rat was found in someone garden. the vet and vet nurse made the rat better and then gave him to me to foster until the owner was found, which they werent so i still have Riley.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chrisd said:


> I've never heard of someone doing that before. How far did you actually take it?


From this



> "I decided to take the cat down the hill and along the lane a bit"


I'd say enough of a distance to cause concern for a cat this young whose homing instincts are nowhere near developed enough.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Ohh for goodness sake...

Why, in the name of all that is Holy, would you take a kitten out of your garden and dump it down the road?! It's a kitten!!! Ok, so it has claws and teeth. Your animals are (supposedly) in secure huts/runs/cages/etc. so why would you need to stress?!?!

Did you ever think that maybe the kitten is just _curious?!_ When I first got Molly, she loved the hamster I had, she would sit and watch hammie for hours. Not once did she try and get in the cage!

Thoughtless, thoughtless fool!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutely unbelivable  

My first instinct would have been to try and find its owner not get it lost I just dont understand your mentality tbo ....poor little thing I really do hope he/she has not come to any harm 

Maybe if you are very cautious of cats coming into your garden with your other animals you should make sure they are housed correctly and safely so even if a cat does stray into your garden its not going to be able to do any harm


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am a bit confused as with the first post it seemed like the OP did not know this cat at all, then later on it seems it was thrown from a car (how do you know that?) then rehomed from a vet - so you knew where it lived?

I am also quite overwhelmed that any cat would come into your garden where you have dogs. I get the occasional one in but they soon do a runner when they see the dogs.

Whatever the truth, it was a despicable thing to do and not just something stupid as you had first stated, more something cruel and callous.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh yes! having just re read the OP knows who has sort of taken it in and knew it had been dumped etc so why did you not take it back to the people who have taken the kitten in ??? ut:


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

My cat is an outdoor cat. He comes in to be fed... that's it. Most of the time he's outside. It doesn't mean I don't love him very much, and when he was stolen for 6 weeks I cried every day. I stayed up until the early hours of the morning searching for him. Just because the kitten's owner only feeds it doesn't mean it isn't a much loved family pet.
Even if the kitten DIDN'T have a home, it's still very irresponsible to try and get it lost.

I understand you're upset that the cat would have hurt your pets, but c'mon. A kitten. Rabbits have teeth and strong back legs. And why would the rabbits get attacked in a secure pen?


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

come and get my terriers


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

The more the OP posts them more i dislike im not a fan by far.

Thats a very evil thing you have done,shame on you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

i`m starting to wonder whether the OP actually _likes_ animals!!!
poor lil kitten


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't have cats but that seems a pretty unpleasant thing to do - how old are you? Only ask as if say 12ish may explain why you did something so thoughtless.

My sister had a rabbit that had free run of her garden, it has secure fencing but cats could get in, the rabbit saw them off with a swift kick - and that was adult cats not a little kitten


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

diablo said:


> i`m starting to wonder whether the OP actually _likes_ animals!!!
> poor lil kitten


This is what I don't understand..... Whilst I may be predominately a Cat lover, I still love and adore most animals and couldn't wish any kind of harm on those that I don't. For example, snakes and (pet) rats really don't do it for me BUT I could never do them any harm. If a dog was terrorising one of my cats, I would use any means possible to get it away but its health and well-being would still be foremost in my mind.

My feelings are that the OP is still very young and totally fails to understand the distress and harm that her actions have caused.

Personally speaking, if I was her father, I would be removing all her pets from her until she showed signs of being mature enough to have them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> This is what I don't understand..... Whilst I may be predominately a Cat lover, I still love and adore most animals and couldn't wish any kind of harm on those that I don't. For example, snakes and (pet) rats really don't do it for me BUT I could never do them any harm. If a dog was terrorising one of my cats, I would use any means possible to get it away but its health and well-being would still be foremost in my mind.
> 
> My feelings are that the OP is still very young and totally fails to understand the distress and harm that her actions have caused.
> 
> Personally speaking, if I was her father, I would be removing all her pets from her until she showed signs of being mature enough to have them.


i love all animals , i can`t keep cats because i`m really allergic to them , i do love them though - i have guinea pigs and i`ve never ever had them living outside because i just couldn`t do that to them i know it sounds daft but i couldn`t  they do go outside with supervision especially on days like to today but when they`ve had enough they are brought in i`m afraid i wouldn`t have rested soundly though until i knew that little cat was okay i agree if my kids did this , their animals would be removed from their care because i couldn`t trust them ever again


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Personally speaking, if I was her father, I would be removing all her pets from her until she showed signs of being mature enough to have them.


it dosent matter to the op as most of the animals she got without her dads knowledge. she has chinchillas as she asked if they could be walked using a lead. she has 4 rats only because everyone told her lone rats can get depressed so she got 3 more. recently she bought a few hamsters. i do believe she has other pets but dont know what they are or how many.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CRL said:


> it dosent matter to the op as most of the animals she got without her dads knowledge. she has chinchillas as she asked if they could be walked using a lead. she has 4 rats only because everyone told her lone rats can get depressed so she got 3 more. recently she bought a few hamsters. i do believe she has other pets but dont know what they are or how many.


If she is as young as she sounds, or some of us think, then the money to feed them etc has to come from somewhere.........

We know there are dogs in the family, although maybe not 'hers' as such, as they were mentioned in the original post.

I just keep thinking of that poor kitten wondering what the feck must be going through his wee mind. To be dumped once is bad enough but for it to happen twice is downright bl**dy criminal!!!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

CRL said:


> it dosent matter to the op as most of the animals she got without her dads knowledge. she has chinchillas as she asked if they could be walked using a lead. she has 4 rats only because everyone told her lone rats can get depressed so she got 3 more. recently she bought a few hamsters. i do believe she has other pets but dont know what they are or how many.


That explains why they're out in the shed...


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i do believe she is between 16 and 18. 

can i just say i love your dancing cat in your sig, i cant stop watching it and dancing along.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CRL said:


> i do believe she is between 16 and 18.
> 
> can i just say i love your dancing cat in your sig, i cant stop watching it and dancing along.


Thank you. 

Although I have just noticed that only one is dancing now. They both used to do it....

I'll need to look into that.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

closed for checking


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

OK ENOUGH NOW PLZ......anyone on this forum that knows me will know how i feel about cats but as a moderator on this forum i also have to see that theres no arguing of sorts so all i will say now is........those that have already posted on this thread you have made your points now please no more sqabbling , can we move on please............Chris


----------

